
Show HN: The Organizer for Freelancers and Creatives - AlexKaul
https://freeter.io
======
veli_joza
Here's (hopefully constructive) feedback after few minutes of using:

The file explorer is not useful as it only supports opening files. Maybe it is
not necessary to support renaming, deleting and moving, but at very least I
should be able to open folder in system browser to continue my work there. I
know I can add this shortcut to Actions, but it makes sense to integrate this
to File Explorer.

Contact list (and action list) should display item names. This might be an
option, but when you have 15+ contacts, icons and colors will no longer be
helpful.

UI feels generic. For all categories (toolkits, commands, webpages, contacts,
actions) you go through same interface - manage category, add new item, fill
in fields. It seems kind of bland and not adapted to specific needs. I've seen
similar problem with CMSs that try to be everything for everyone.

I would like to have a box where I can glance at status of project, displaying
progress on individual tasks. I understand that you have browser view so
people can use whatever they want, but some sort of managed TODO list should
perhaps be included.

It would be nice to include demo project where everything is set up. Then I
could click around and get a feel for features.

On positive side, the user manual is superb. The software is easy to use and I
can see it becoming very useful.

~~~
AlexKaul
Wow! Thank you for such a great feedback! I really appreciate it.

> I should be able to open folder in system browser to continue my work there

That's already on the to-do list. I'm planning to add "right-click" menus. For
the file explorer there will be a menu item enabling to open a selected
file/folder in the system browser. Will play with it and then think about
adding the copy/move/rename/delete operations. I also had an idea of adding
interactions between File Explorer instances, but not sure if that will have
any value yet.

> Contact list (and action list) should display item names

Yeah, I agree with that. One of my projects already has about 10 actions and
it definitely would be easier to find the right one if all their names were
shown at once. Added to the to-do.

> UI feels generic

I will check what can be improved there.

> a box where I can glance at status of project, displaying progress on
> individual tasks

Can you give some more details on how it should work to be a good fit for you?
Something like a simple personal task manager?

> It would be nice to include demo project

Got it. Sounds cool. Will add a demo in the next versions.

> the user manual is superb. The software is easy to use and I can see it
> becoming very useful.

Glad to hear you like it! Thank you! More improvements and features coming.

Cheers

------
ncarroll
That looks useful. If you can help cut down on the task-switching pain
involved in setup and moving from one project to another, I know I would be
grateful - and more productive. I'll try it when the Linux version comes out.
Thanks for hopping on my radar. :-)

~~~
AlexKaul
Thank you! I already saved myself from the project-switching pain. Hope it
will help you too when the Linux version will be ready. No specific dates yet,
but it's on my to-do list :) Will try to release it on May.

------
23andwalnut
It looks nice, but I wish the landing page was a bit more descriptive about
_how_ it helps me switch between projects. The screenshot is pretty, but not
really that clear without the context of _how_?

~~~
AlexKaul
Thank you for the feedback! Will improve the landing page. As of now, could
you take a look at [https://freeter.io/user-guide](https://freeter.io/user-
guide) if that makes things clearer.

------
sebhack
Getting a JavaScript error with latest Chrome when I click "Buy"...

~~~
me_bx
Yes, on firefox also.

This must be hurting their business pretty bad...

Hope owner receives some alerts whenever client-side errors happens...

~~~
AlexKaul
Just tested it on both Chrome and FF, couldn't reproduce it. Does a spinner
appear when you click the buy button? Can you paste the error from the browser
console? Thank you.

~~~
23andwalnut
It appears the error is only shown when I have my ad blocker enabled. I use
uBlock origin. Hope that helps :)

~~~
AlexKaul
Thank you! That definitely helped! It's a bug on FastSpring side. Sent them a
note.

------
aufa
Is it support for asana? and Wait for MAC release.. But Some of here people
need the explaination about pricing terms

------
ccozan
I wonder, if using something like QT Toolkit, we would already had a Linux/OSX
version?

Maybe the author can give us some technical background of the application.

~~~
AlexKaul
There will not be a huge problem with building a Linux/OSX version. It's built
on top of Atom Electron which enables to create apps for Win/OSX/Linux. Just
need to fine-tune os-specific things, docs, setup a certificate and app-
signing for osx. Will try to release on May.

------
louhike
By creatives, does it mean exclusively web designers? I'm not sure I get the
purpose of the software if it is not the case.

~~~
AlexKaul
Creative was the closest term I could find for those who create things such as
sites, mobile/desktop apps, games, etc. I have lots of routines while I switch
between and work on projects: open project files with different editors,
execute command-lines, check task manager. All these things I can access with
Ctrl+Shift+F and execute with a single click. That saves me a ton of time and
effort. I'm not a web designer, I make web/desktop apps :)

------
TaylorGood
Hi there, it's unclear as to whether pricing is one-time or reoccurring.. just
fyi !

~~~
AlexKaul
Thank you for letting me know! I've just published an update, the buy page now
clarifies that kind of things.

------
pythondz
Is it an IDE ? Can you provide a YouTube demo ?

~~~
AlexKaul
Please try that one: [https://freeter.io/user-guide](https://freeter.io/user-
guide) There are some screencasts showing the app.

------
drcongo
What is it?

